# Frage zu "Stil"



## skyline930 (13. März 2012)

Hiho,
ich hab nur eine kurze Frage. Hat einer ne Ahnung wo man weitere Bilder in diesem Stil findet, bzw. wie dieser Stil heißt? Ich würde mir gerne eine solche futuristische Stadt auf Leinwand drucken lassen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, ich war auf der Seite die unten angegeben ist 

lg, sky


----------



## derchidori (17. März 2012)

Versuch es mal mit "concept art city" in Google - da findest du vieles.

edit: In der Bilder-Suche versteht sich :-)


----------



## skyline930 (11. April 2012)

Hallo,
sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, aber vielen vielen Dank, das ist super!
Auch habe ich mittlerweile noch einen tollen Künstler gefunden http://technouveau.net ! Auch sehr genial.


----------



## Yadiz (23. April 2012)

Das scheint mir ein Matte Paint zu sein. Google mal nach City Matte Paint. Oder halt auf Deviantart. Da solltest auch massig von finden


----------

